

Shared Workforce - On-demand Human Intelligence to Moderate Content - kondro
http://www.sharedworkforce.com/

======
kondro
This product has been out for a little while, but its the first time I've come
across it.

They are still in beta (no pricing listed yet), but I especially like the fact
that the turnaround time is so low.

